# Nissan Juke Crossover Confirmed for North America



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan has now officially confirmed that the Juke crossover will be offered in North American later this year. Inspired by the Qazana concept, the Juke is an even smaller crossover than the Rogue and we expect pricing to start at less than $20,000. Nissan says the Juke is targeted towards the small hatchback segment, giving those customers a different option in the marketplace. Nissan also promises plenty of style and driving enjoyment.

The Juke will officially debut at the Geneva Auto Show on March 2nd, with the U.S.-spec model debuting at the New York Auto Show at the end of March. We should have more information and photos available tomorrow.

More: *Nissan Juke Crossover Confirmed for North America* on AutoGuide.com


----------

